# New world record for fastest guitar player



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

So i recently accomplished a long term goal of mine. i broke the official world record for fastest guitar player. for this record i had to play flight of the bumblebee from 170 to 1300 BPM. here is the video with a picture of my certificate at the end 



anyway i need some views to get it started so if you could check it out and SHARE or leave a comment id appreciate it a lot. Id love to work with anyone who feels like it (aka bands, artists) shred on brothers

edit: Bulb aproves. its somewhere near the end of page 3

inb4 no feel
inb4 faked
inb4 waste of life
inb4 op can't inb4


----------



## glpg80 (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome to SSO and congrats on finding the new thread button as well as accomplishing your lifelong goal!


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

haha it was a hard task indeed


----------



## Sinborn (Oct 6, 2012)

really wish you got better audio of this. everything above 500 or so sounds like an old arcade game lol


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

anything above 500bpm sounds like that


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats man!!! I can't hear a damned thing at that speed, but then again your hands are a blurr so it makes sense lol.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 6, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! badass dude

EDIT: would love to hear it without the MIDI track, hard to distinguish after 300bpm


----------



## 7Mic7 (Oct 6, 2012)

how can you humanly play at more than 250 bpm 16th note, I dont understand,
Do you pisck every note ore its a combination of pull off and hammer on?

Anyway congrats on your acheivement!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2012)

A HUGE improvement over that other guy. 

Forgot his name... I remember he had an Ibby Universe.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

taylor sterling. yeah im fb friends with him. monster player


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

midi is required to play by to make it official


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2012)

Thats it. 

No offense to the Taylor, but your attempt sounded cleaner.


----------



## 7Mic7 (Oct 6, 2012)

but you dont pick at 1300 right...


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

its a technique called bow picking


----------



## AlexAlaska (Oct 6, 2012)

Bow Picking? wat and also cool vid lol although like at 700 I couldn't help but keep laughing at the craziness of the sound


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 6, 2012)

haha its a heart race to play!


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 6, 2012)

It sounds like an atari being raped. 

Seriously, though, thats impressive. Like "youll never be able to do this" impressive. I'm going to just go ahead and become an accountant or something...


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

don't give up! you can do it


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I really don't even know what to say to this. Even the 300 bpm looked super fast to me. I don't see how anybody can move that fast, let alone in a precise way. Don't dudes like Petrucci have a hard time just playing chromatic licks at like 250 bpm?

I'm not saying you didn't do it. But, in this day of internet hoaxery, I would never fully accept it as fact unless I saw it with my own eyes in person.


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Oct 7, 2012)

what
the
fuck


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, you say you're playing at 1300 bpm, but what exactly are you playing at 1300 bpm? 16th notes? Without knowing that I can't work out how many notes per second you're supposedly playing.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow that's amazing! Great playing, man!

Care to share what this "bow picking" technique consists of? I'm intrigued.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck dude

a supershredder indeed.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

think how a bow works on a violin... there you go


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Also, you say you're playing at 1300 bpm, but what exactly are you playing at 1300 bpm? 16th notes? Without knowing that I can't work out how many notes per second you're supposedly playing.


yeah fotbb is all 16th


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

ncfiala said:


> Yeah I really don't even know what to say to this. Even the 300 bpm looked super fast to me. I don't see how anybody can move that fast, let alone in a precise way. Don't dudes like Petrucci have a hard time just playing chromatic licks at like 250 bpm?
> 
> I'm not saying you didn't do it. But, in this day of internet hoaxery, I would never fully accept it as fact unless I saw it with my own eyes in person.


the certificate is at the end of the vid if that helps


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 7, 2012)

no feel

wheres the bl00z bends man?


----------



## ncfiala (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> yeah fotbb is all 16th


 
So about 87 notes per second.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 7, 2012)

I would love to see a video of you just alt picking one note over and over at 1300 and an explanation of the bow picking thing.

Nice job btw


----------



## Cdub (Oct 7, 2012)

That's unbelievably incredible, but it looks so hilarious. I'm thinking I need to see 1300 bpm in slow motion to comprehend what I just saw


----------



## Thep (Oct 7, 2012)

But can it play Nile?


----------



## potatohead (Oct 7, 2012)

1) Learn Flight of the Bumblebee
2) Set up a video
3) Get a clock that's fucked and ticks one second every like ten seconds
4) Play FOTBB
5) Speed video to make clock look right
6)???????????
7) Profit


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> think how a bow works on a violin... there you go



You scrape the side of the pick on the string?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> the certificate is at the end of the vid if that helps



It was an incredibly conspicuous picture at that.

I don't believe this at all.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Oct 7, 2012)

Honest question: How in the world do you start on a down beat when a metronome is playing at 1300 bpm? It was literally a whirl of sound!

Edit: Not trying to sound skeptical, I'm happy for your accomplishment! I'm just sitting here scratching my head and trying to figure it out.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 7, 2012)

can you do a close up vid to demonstrate your technique?

think it would help ppl see what going on.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats on achieving your goal  

Very impressive


----------



## Swyse (Oct 7, 2012)

I noticed your record and Taylor Sterling's records were denied on Recordsetter.com. Whats the scoop wit dat?


----------



## flexkill (Oct 7, 2012)

Swyse said:


> I noticed your record and Taylor Sterling's records were denied on Recordsetter.com. Whats the scoop wit dat?


Recordsetter.com says it's this guy who his fastest at 600bpm.
John Taylor


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 7, 2012)

Record yourself playing a 3 note per string A major scale or something. At 1300bpm of course. 

I don't see how most people struggle to hit 250, but these FOTB record guys just ramp the click up in increments of 200, 400, 800, 1300, 200000000

The odd thing to me, is when they actually play a solo it sounds like shit. And none of their "real" playing is anywhere near 50+ notes per second. 

I mean come on, you don't really believe you can alternate pick 87 notes a second? Do you really believe that? That isn't physically possible. 

Please do a video of scales and lines at 1300bpm 16ths.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 7, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Record yourself playing a 3 note per string A major scale or something. At 1300bpm of course.
> 
> I don't see how most people struggle to hit 250, but these FOTB record guys just ramp the click up in increments of 200, 400, 800, 1300, 200000000
> 
> ...



He explained he does "bow picking", so i assume there's more technique magic to make it work, rather than actually picking each of the notes.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice skills. Here is what I think:

I seriously doubt a human is able to know whether he is playing in time or not once the metronome starts to sound like 16ths being played at 260 (which are actually quarter notes). Basically, speeds higher than 240 have to be divided by two in order for a player to stay play in time. No serious composer would want a click track that sounds like a machine gun. 

When the metronome is playing 4th notes at 500, it is basically playing 8th notes at 250 bpm, which are basically 16th notes at 125 bpm. In this case, since you are playing 16th notes at 500 bpm, you are playing 64th notes for each 4th note at 125 bpm, and no guitarist has ever done that. Now, when you play at 1000 bpm you are playing 4 notes per beat (as the Flight of the bumblebee is all about 16ths), which equals 64 notes in a single quarter note at 125 bpm.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 7, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Nice skills. Here is what I think:
> 
> I seriously doubt a human is able to know whether he is playing in time or not once the metronome starts to sound like 16ths being played at 260 (which are actually quarter notes). Basically, speeds higher than 240 have to be divided by two in order for a player to stay play in time. No serious composer would want a click track that sounds like a machine gun.
> 
> When the metronome is playing 4th notes at 500, it is basically playing 8th notes at 250 bpm, which are basically 16th notes at 125 bpm. In this case, since you are playing 16th notes at 500 bpm, you are playing 64th notes for each 4th note at 125 bpm, and no guitarist has ever done that. Now, when you play at 1000 bpm you are playing 4 notes per beat (as the Flight of the bumblebee is all about 16ths), which equals 64 notes in a single quarter note at 125 bpm.



Downdate: My calculations might be dodgy. Corrections are welcome. What I am trying to say is that it is impossible to know whether or not 16ths are being played at 500-1300 bpm without considerably slowing the video down.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Thep said:


> But can it play Nile?


can it does play the metals


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> It was an incredibly conspicuous picture at that.
> 
> I don't believe this at all.


conspicious?


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Cdub said:


> That's unbelievably incredible, but it looks so hilarious. I'm thinking I need to see 1300 bpm in slow motion to comprehend what I just saw


download the vid and edit to slow motion if you want


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Downdate: My calculations might be dodgy. Corrections are welcome. What I am trying to say is that it is impossible to know whether or not 16ths are being played at 500-1300 bpm without considerably slowing the video down.


you can't tell also because theres a lot more than arm goes up ok thats one stroke. arm down two strokes. no no no it dosnt work like that


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Nice skills. Here is what I think:
> 
> I seriously doubt a human is able to know whether he is playing in time or not once the metronome starts to sound like 16ths being played at 260 (which are actually quarter notes). Basically, speeds higher than 240 have to be divided by two in order for a player to stay play in time. No serious composer would want a click track that sounds like a machine gun.
> 
> When the metronome is playing 4th notes at 500, it is basically playing 8th notes at 250 bpm, which are basically 16th notes at 125 bpm. In this case, since you are playing 16th notes at 500 bpm, you are playing 64th notes for each 4th note at 125 bpm, and no guitarist has ever done that. Now, when you play at 1000 bpm you are playing 4 notes per beat (as the Flight of the bumblebee is all about 16ths), which equals 64 notes in a single quarter note at 125 bpm.


thats why i have the midi track to play against


----------



## sear (Oct 7, 2012)

Technicalities aside, that is some seriously amazing fretwork. I wish my hands could move that fast. Congratulations.



SuperShredderDan said:


> thats why i have the midi track to play against


Arguably the "insane" distortion on your Line 6 Spider masks the notes you're playing with huge amounts of gain, which makes it very difficult to verify whether you are actually playing the notes distinctly.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

sear said:


> Technicalities aside, that is some seriously amazing fretwork. I wish my hands could move that fast. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Arguably the "insane" distortion on your Line 6 Spider masks the notes you're playing with huge amounts of gain, which makes it very difficult to verify whether you are actually playing the notes distinctly.


the compression and gain helps bring out every detail of my playing especially my mistakes actually


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> He explained he does "bow picking", so i assume there's more technique magic to make it work, rather than actually picking each of the notes.


spot on


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 7, 2012)

my brain does not compute 87 notes per second. 87 notes in 1 second? really? 
crazy.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 7, 2012)

> [The hummingbirds] can hover in mid-air by rapidly flapping their wings 12&#8211;80 times per second (depending on the species).



-Wikipedia

So you pick faster than a hummingbird's wings. Cheers!


----------



## Necris (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> think how a bow works on a violin... there you go


That really doesn't answer a thing. Bows and picks don't work in exactly the same way and there are quite a few things a bow allows you to do that a pick doesn't.

You're playing legato for the majority of the time as far as I can see, and if that's the case, why not call it by it's actual name?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 7, 2012)

As an aside, it'd be funny to write a solo that's that fast.

"Hey guys, check out this solo I wrote!"

*zzip*

"...wtf?"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm still calling bullshit on this.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 7, 2012)

In defense of Dan, he wanted to get into the Guinness book for being the fastest guitarist. He did that, at least according to the requirements of Guinness. He's not saying people should play fast, or that speed>soul of anything. It's just like there's no point in criticizing the guy with the longest fingernails for them not being pretty or practical.

Edit: Picture of the lady with long nails. Cuz one does not mention longest nails without a picture.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 7, 2012)

Necris said:


> That really doesn't answer a thing. Bows and picks don't work in exactly the same way and there are quite a few things a bow allows you to do that a pick doesn't.
> 
> You're playing legato for the majority of the time as far as I can see, and if that's the case, why not call it by it's actual name?



Gave this a listen and it was a good thing I needed a laugh today (it delivered, for sure). "bow picking" . It just keeps getting funnier.


----------



## Manurack (Oct 7, 2012)

holy fucking shit, it's been confirmed that the pacman audio was recorded this way HAHAHA awesome stuff dude!!


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Necris said:


> That really doesn't answer a thing. Bows and picks don't work in exactly the same way and there are quite a few things a bow allows you to do that a pick doesn't.
> 
> You're playing legato for the majority of the time as far as I can see, and if that's the case, why not call it by it's actual name?


basically what is is is your "activating" the string with the pick. does that make any sense


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Gave this a listen and it was a good thing I needed a laugh today (it delivered, for sure). "bow picking" . It just keeps getting funnier.


glad i could brighten your day


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> In defense of Dan, he wanted to get into the Guinness book for being the fastest guitarist. He did that, at least according to the requirements of Guinness. He's not saying people should play fast, or that speed>soul of anything. It's just like there's no point in criticizing the guy with the longest fingernails for them not being pretty or practical.
> 
> Edit: Picture of the lady with long nails. Cuz one does not mention longest nails without a picture.


i do wonder how she functions with those... eats food, gets dressed, etc


----------



## Nile (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> i do wonder how she functions with those... eats food, gets dressed, etc



They do it for her. They have a life of their own.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm still calling bullshit on this.


ok well thats your right to do so. you can never please everybody so this is expected. we will miss you and your globe thing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 7, 2012)

If you were to record this dry and direct on a computer, and share the DI recording with us, then that would be much better evidence, and you should have some way of filming it that shows that it's not edited or something.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 7, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> If you were to record this dry and direct on a computer, and share the DI recording with us, then that would be much better evidence, and you should have some way of filming it that shows that it's not edited or something.



Wow, are we discussing the reproducibility of some scientific experiment? 

I don't think so. Do you ask Petrucci to record and film himself doing the Glass Prison arpeggios in order to really see if he did them and did not edit it? No, and he clearly can't pull them off live. At least not as clearly.

You're lucky if the guy decides he wants to prove it to you and actually records himself re-playing the song as he played it on the video, and films himself doing it, and uploads both the video and the file so you can fucking believe... 

Man I don't think he's so desperate to be worshipped, and I don't think he's got anything to prove to anyone, and much less to you.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Wow, are we discussing the reproducibility of some scientific experiment?
> 
> I don't think so. Do you ask Petrucci to record and film himself doing the Glass Prison arpeggios in order to really see if he did them and did not edit it? No, and he clearly can't pull them off live. At least not as clearly.
> 
> ...


blunt, but basically thats right. i just wanted to put it out there that i accomplished this, not to "prove" it again and again in different ways to everyone on the internet


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Nile said:


> They do it for her. They have a life of their own.


that scars my mind


----------



## Swyse (Oct 7, 2012)

Where is bulb at to tell me if it is sped up or not.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Where is bulb at to tell me if it is sped up or not.


as in Misha? i doubt he knows or cares if i exist haha!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> basically what is is is your "activating" the string with the pick. does that make any sense



So do you have to rosin your pick to get the requisite friction? I can see it working on the wound strings a lot more than the unwound otherwise as there wouldn't be enough movement I would think.

I would like to see your approach here though, unique as it sounds.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> So do you have to rosin your pick to get the requisite friction? I can see it working on the wound strings a lot more than the unwound otherwise as there wouldn't be enough movement I would think.
> 
> I would like to see your approach here though, unique as it sounds.


I may make a video tutorial or something soon. doable with any pick with enough length to it. kind of a feel thing and hard to get at first. like remember the first time you tried to pinch harmonic and couldn't then it clicked? yeah thats like this


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 7, 2012)

nice demonstration, makes me really wish shawn lane was still around


----------



## bulb (Oct 7, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Where is bulb at to tell me if it is sped up or not.



Bulb verdict coming in

3...

2...

1...




Seems legit!

Adjust your opinions accordingly, and good night!


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> nice demonstration, makes me really wish shawn lane was still around


he was a legend and i wish i could have met him at least once


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

bulb said:


> Bulb verdict coming in
> 
> 3...
> 
> ...


thanks misha! huge fan of yours. just bought an 8 string at a Tosin Abasi clinic so i could play AAL Periphery and Meshuggah


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2012)

bulb said:


> Seems legit!



The Lord has spoken. Everyone shut the fuck up now.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

bulb said:


> Bulb verdict coming in
> 
> 3...
> 
> ...


Thanks Misha! Im a huge fan of yours. I saw Periphery last spring at Lincon Theatre down the street from where i broke the record. Also just bought an 8 string at the Tosin Abasi clinic in Rockville MD for the express purpose of playing AAL Periphery Tesseract and Meshuggah.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

oops reposted the reply to Bulb


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going with the "record it alone" side of things. The midi track just masks everything you do in the video at higher speeds.


----------



## Necris (Oct 7, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> So do you have to rosin your pick to get the requisite friction? I can see it working on the wound strings a lot more than the unwound otherwise as there wouldn't be enough movement I would think.
> 
> I would like to see your approach here though, unique as it sounds.



I'm not really interested in whether or not he can actually play at 1300bpm personally. 
I'm more interested in this technique he claims to be using.
The only thing I can think of is some picking technique where you pull the pick up and away from the string rather than across it letting the rosin on the pick "activate" it.
I have some rosin, so I can test that hypothesis pretty easily.

It seems unlikely though, and until/unless he's nice enough to upload a video demonstrating the technique in detail I'm going with a combination of economy picking, legato and a shitload of distortion.

OP if you do upload a video of the technique, do it on the clean channel.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 7, 2012)

Wank Wank Wank Wank

I get it's a world record competition, but I'm not impressed at all. It just feels like a wank off(well it is). In time there will be faster, probably even some around right now that are fast

It'll be cool if he can put that in something that is songwriting though


----------



## edsped (Oct 7, 2012)

I feel like this is just some big joke that I'm not in on.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Wank Wank Wank Wank
> 
> I get it's a world record competition, but I'm not impressed at all. It just feels like a wank off(well it is). In time there will be faster, probably even some around right now that are fast
> 
> It'll be cool if he can put that in something that is songwriting though


im not sure i can apply it to music. i never play very fast when making actual music


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

Necris said:


> I'm not really interested in whether or not he can actually play at 1300bpm personally.
> I'm more interested in this technique he claims to be using.
> The only thing I can think of is some picking technique where you pull the pick up and away from the string rather than across it letting the rosin on the pick "activate" it.
> I have some rosin, so I can test that hypothesis pretty easily.
> ...


ill do what i can but unless i use my laptop webcam it is an absolute pain to make a video. all the converting and stuff i have to do to make my computer read it and edit it is so time consuming, but enough people care so I all figure something out


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm going with the "record it alone" side of things. The midi track just masks everything you do in the video at higher speeds.


its required for the record


----------



## MJS (Oct 7, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Wank Wank Wank Wank
> 
> I get it's a world record competition, but I'm not impressed at all. It just feels like a wank off(well it is).



As opposed to all those other things in the record books that have tons of practical everyday uses? 

I could be wrong here, but I think if he went to break the speed record by putting a ton of emotion into one note while making dumb guitar faces, he probably would have failed. Good thing he took the wanky play-amazingly-fast approach instead. 



CrownofWorms said:


> In time there will be faster, probably even some around right now that are fast



And? 

If that mattered at all, no one would ever put any effort into doing anything, since someone else would eventually come along and do it better anyway.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 7, 2012)

MJS said:


> As opposed to all those other things in the record books that have tons of practical everyday uses?
> 
> I could be wrong here, but I think if he went to break the speed record by putting a ton of emotion into one note while making dumb guitar faces, he probably would have failed. Good thing he took the wanky play-amazingly-fast approach instead.
> 
> ...


should Martin King Luther not have made that speech because someone else could do it bait better (which i doubt anyone could)? no! he just did it and did it well


----------



## Fiction (Oct 7, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Wow, are we discussing the reproducibility of some scientific experiment?
> 
> I don't think so. Do you ask Petrucci to record and film himself doing the Glass Prison arpeggios in order to really see if he did them and did not edit it? No, and he clearly can't pull them off live. At least not as clearly.
> 
> ...


 
I'd still like to hear a DI, not to prove him wrong or anything.. Would just be epic to hear in comparison to a poorly filmed video.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 7, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm still calling bullshit on this.



I don't know, it looks like it's not sped up to me. Just look at the guy standing next to him. It sounds pretty terrible, and I really can't bring myself to even care, but I don't think it's sped up.

Granted, I still think this is ridiculous, and that people need to stop turning everything into a goddamn competition.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 7, 2012)

Im just curious about this bow picking thing now. I cant really find anything on google about it.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I could honestly care less about whether this is real or not. If it is, good on ya. If not, oh well, does it really effect you people?

I want to know about this bow picking thing. I'm seriously interested.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 7, 2012)

I couldnt even keep up at 300. Incredible feat.

I love how it just starts to sound like a pinball machine after a while xD


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 7, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> ill do what i can but unless i use my laptop webcam it is an absolute pain to make a video. all the converting and stuff i have to do to make my computer read it and edit it is so time consuming, but enough people care so I all figure something out



I think most of us are interested in this, mostly about the technique you are using. And just out of curiosity, did you learn this bow picking technique by yourself? Was it your guitar teacher? 

And where the hell have you heard about this technique (if it's not from your personal teacher)? I can't find a thing on it!


----------



## Necris (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm back with results. 

What I was assuming he was doing; pulling up and away from the string while pressing the pick against it actually does work and gives a different sound from a normal picking style. I'm not surprised since I've been using this as an effect for a while (and I rosin my picks rather than score them for grip). It works on every string wound or unwound.
It does not give a constant attack like a bow would, in fact it doesn't even come close, so you must rely on legato and the remaining notes are created through the hammer on's and pull offs.

Dragging the face of the rosin covered pick through the string like a normal pick stroke rather than using the tip of the pick also works, but again, you must rely on legato to get more than one note, and the subsequent notes are produced through the hammer on/pull offs.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not questioning whether it's real or not. I am curious how the record keepers actually diagnose what is going on during the performance? Is the record based strictly from the video being submitted? When you get above a certain speed, it literally sounds like a wall of noise to my ears. I can't imagine being able to slow it down enough while retaining the original pitch and still have it be clear enough (based on the sample video) to distinguish that every note was played accurately, or that your performance was cleaner than someone else's record attempt. Congrats on the record.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 8, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> blunt, but basically thats right. i just wanted to put it out there that i accomplished this, not to "prove" it again and again in different ways to everyone on the internet



I'm going to qualify the following statement by saying that it doesn't necessarily reflect what **I** believe, lest I have to put on a flak jacket:

When people say that they doubt you can reproduce what you did, they're implying that they doubt you did it at all in the first place.

______________


In any case, if your record has been accepted, then congratulations.


----------



## djyngwie (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, but I'm not believing it. Like the Sterling video it just seems like arbitrarily high numbers being thrown around. Some of the endings sound so off, that at the tempos involved, it means being a few bars ahead or behind. All masked by fizzy distortion and the backing track (it may be required, but it's also a convenient thing to hide behind).

I don't mean to judge whether it's a waste of time or use the stupid "oh yeah, but can he play with feel?" false dichotomy. That's irrelevant. But I do want to question the speed. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The video is not an example of the latter. And no other of these recent 500+ bmp record attempts I've seen have been able to stand up to closer scrutiny. I don't think you're deliberately trying to cheat us here, Dan. Rather, I think you're deluding yourself.

That's not to say your technique doesn't look impressive, but 1300? No way.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 8, 2012)

congrats man
no practical use for it but its awesome


----------



## DLG (Oct 8, 2012)

oh this thread again


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 8, 2012)

whoa in before the ATF raids you for unregistered fullauto 
holy crap


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 8, 2012)

djyngwie said:


> Sorry, but I'm not believing it. Like the Sterling video it just seems like arbitrarily high numbers being thrown around. Some of the endings sound so off, that at the tempos involved, it means being a few bars ahead or behind. All masked by fizzy distortion and the backing track (it may be required, but it's also a convenient thing to hide behind).
> 
> I don't mean to judge whether it's a waste of time or use the stupid "oh yeah, but can he play with feel?" false dichotomy. That's irrelevant. But I do want to question the speed. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. The video is not an example of the latter. And no other of these recent 500+ bmp record attempts I've seen have been able to stand up to closer scrutiny. I don't think you're deliberately trying to cheat us here, Dan. Rather, I think you're deluding yourself.
> 
> That's not to say your technique doesn't look impressive, but 1300? No way.



I agree that the quality of the video you sent us, and the things that went with it (audio quality and MIDI play along) does not give justice to your record and talent, and that a new, higher quality, with cleaner audio, and with some explanation on your technique should be done.

This would satisfy our curiosity and give justice to your skills, bro!


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 8, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> its required for the record



It's not required for everyone else.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 8, 2012)

I never understood people who do this "Flight of the Bumblebee at 10000 bpm" videos. (Guiness) records are mostly lame accomplishments.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> I never understood people who do this "Flight of the Bumblebee at 10000 bpm" videos. (Guiness) records are mostly lame accomplishments.


of course. its pointless but for some cool to watch


----------



## wankerness (Oct 8, 2012)

I find all the grumbling in this topic strange given that the guy who posted it has been completely friendly, responsive and even self-deprecating about it.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, even after bulb gave his stamp of approval people don't believe you. That's ruff dude.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 8, 2012)

wankerness said:


> I find all the grumbling in this topic strange given that the guy who posted it has been completely friendly, responsive and even self-deprecating about it.



I know right? 

BUT AT WHAT COST, SEVENSTRING. BUT AT WHAT COST.

Seriously though, this thread is simply deplorable. Good job OP, and welcome.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 8, 2012)

wankerness said:


> I find all the grumbling in this topic strange given that the guy who posted it has been completely friendly, responsive and even self-deprecating about it.



Indeed - it's clear the OP doesn't think this makes him the best guitarist in the world or something haha. 

Very interesting and impressive video - not even being able to play at 200bpm this just confuses me 

I must say I agree with the comments about the metronome being impossible to follow at such a tempo, though.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 8, 2012)

Do Line 6 sponsor these events/attempts or do you all chose to use to make things sound as bad as possible? Right hands looks crazy man.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 8, 2012)

wankerness said:


> I find all the grumbling in this topic strange given that the guy who posted it has been completely friendly, responsive and even self-deprecating about it.



true! - i mean even before he hits ludicris speed and you can still hear what's going on at 300bpm, must of these grumbling folks probably couldn't match it - i sure as hell couldn't.

Again good job OP, way to accomplish something more than bitching and moaning on an internet forum


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

wankerness said:


> I find all the grumbling in this topic strange given that the guy who posted it has been completely friendly, responsive and even self-deprecating about it.


iknowhu (george lopez)


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> true! - i mean even before he hits ludicris speed and you can still hear what's going on at 300bpm, must of these grumbling folks probably couldn't match it - i sure as hell couldn't.
> 
> Again good job OP, way to accomplish something more than bitching and moaning on an internet forum


thanks!


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

SamSam said:


> Do Line 6 sponsor these events/attempts or do you all chose to use to make things sound as bad as possible? Right hands looks crazy man.


i didn't even use the line 6 amps. i used an acoustic


----------



## SamSam (Oct 8, 2012)

How come?


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

SamSam said:


> How come?


how come what


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 8, 2012)

^ he wants to know why you used an acoustic amp


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck my life... Looking at your hands and seeing the clock is fuckin' ridiculous. It literally looks like you're in fast forward til you look at the clock.


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ he wants to know why you used an acoustic amp


clarity


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats at getting the goal! It's insane to think about.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 8, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> clarity



the OP is concise.


----------



## slowro (Oct 8, 2012)

that is amazing!
I don't care what other people have said. Well done \m/


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> the OP is concise.


yes


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 8, 2012)

I really don't see why there is any bashing on this at all since you did it raise money for firefighters with cancer. 

This is absolutely incredible and congrats OP! Even at 300 bpm I was like "damn that is just bloody fast!" Then it got to 1000 bpm and it really did look like your hands were on fast forward mode but like Konfyouzd said, you just look at the clock and it's all legit. Kind of reminded me of the old Silver Surfer game on the NES, or at the very least just lasers shooting stuff on an old 8-bit game.

The people on YouTube that are bitching about it not having soul make me laugh though.  They just completely missed the point.


----------



## bhakan (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations!  I believe that you did it, but damn, my mind just cannot comprehend playing that fast. 

I would love to see a video of you explaining this "bow picking." Is it something that only works for ridiculously fast speeds, or could it be used to get cleaner alternate picking runs at more usable speeds?


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I really don't see why there is any bashing on this at all since you did it raise money for firefighters with cancer.
> 
> This is absolutely incredible and congrats OP! Even at 300 bpm I was like "damn that is just bloody fast!" Then it got to 1000 bpm and it really did look like your hands were on fast forward mode but like Konfyouzd said, you just look at the clock and it's all legit. Kind of reminded me of the old Silver Surfer game on the NES, or at the very least just lasers shooting stuff on an old 8-bit game.
> 
> The people on YouTube that are bitching about it not having soul make me laugh though.  They just completely missed the point.


i loved my NES. had supermario bros 3 and zelda link to the past. best childhood memories were that and the tony hawk pro skater series


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Oct 8, 2012)

bhakan said:


> Congratulations!  I believe that you did it, but damn, my mind just cannot comprehend playing that fast.
> 
> I would love to see a video of you explaining this "bow picking." Is it something that only works for ridiculously fast speeds, or could it be used to get cleaner alternate picking runs at more usable speeds?


only ever did it for the record or things on one string. never tried playing with it slow but it could have some cool tones maby.


----------



## AlexAlaska (Oct 8, 2012)

but yeah we need an explanation on this bow picking ish, and also lol all these pages of people freaking out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 8, 2012)

AlexAlaska said:


> but yeah we need an explanation on this bow picking ish, and also lol all these pages of people freaking out



I believe someone described it earlier in the thread.


----------



## flow (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't understand the point.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 9, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Wow, are we discussing the reproducibility of some scientific experiment?
> 
> I don't think so. Do you ask Petrucci to record and film himself doing the Glass Prison arpeggios in order to really see if he did them and did not edit it? No, and he clearly can't pull them off live. At least not as clearly.
> 
> ...



In this day and age, it is reasonable to ask for proof if claims are to be believed. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, after all.

I'm not saying he should provide said evidence, i'm saying that if he wants to PROVE that he did it, to erase all doubt, then that's what would help prove it.

It's a big claim to say that you've broken the record for fastest guitar playing, if you have no evidence of it other than a video, which in this day and age is not conclusive.

I mean, in the end it's irrelevant. If this guy can do this, then that's cool as fuck. If he can't, then he's no worse than anyone else. It's the wanting to be believed online in the digital age that's the matter at hand here


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 9, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> I really don't see why there is any bashing on this at all since you did it raise money for firefighters with cancer.
> 
> This is absolutely incredible and congrats OP! Even at 300 bpm I was like "damn that is just bloody fast!" Then it got to 1000 bpm and it really did look like your hands were on fast forward mode but like Konfyouzd said, you just look at the clock and it's all legit. Kind of reminded me of the old Silver Surfer game on the NES, or at the very least just lasers shooting stuff on an old 8-bit game.
> 
> The people on YouTube that are bitching about it not having soul make me laugh though.  They just completely missed the point.





People always say shit like that and it gets old. Just goes to show how stupid some ppl are considering it had a fucking disclaimer at the beginning. People need to stop snackin' on sour grapes for real...


----------



## Trespass (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you do this on an acoustic guitar?


----------



## aturaya (Dec 23, 2012)

give us a DI track so we can put a 1300 bpm blast beat behind it


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 23, 2012)

tomorrow I am going to record myself playing Flight of the Bumblebee at 2000bpm. 

BUT
I will play it incorrectly - none of these guys play the proper version
I wont pick every note - you should pick every note
I will play to a loud backing track - so you can't actually hear any of the notes. Probably because nobody can possible play 86 notes a second and anyone who thinks they can is a deluded idiot.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 23, 2012)

SuperShredderDan said:


> clarity



It didn't work.

And guys, Misha wasn't serious. Stop taking his comment seriously


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 23, 2012)

Like I said in the other "fastest guitar player" thread, it's nothing magical. The notes are played by sliding since it's chromatic. You could play even faster by sliding between more frets.  It's like playing a C major scale on a piano by just running your thumb across the white keys.


----------



## gfactor (Dec 24, 2012)

That was crazy! Not even sure if I could play this at the original tempo, damn.

Don't understand all the hate. Are people seriously suggesting that you staged what is clearly a well funded event and got a room full of people to go along with your "scheme" so you could get a few reps on a forum? Seems like faking it would have taken just as much effort as practicing.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 24, 2012)

Jesus some of you people turn everything into a fucking pissing match. Skepticism is warranted, but some of you are acting like you're on a 12 man jury. 

Good shit Dan. Every time it got faster, I began laughing at how much it really did sound like an arcade cabinet.


----------



## redstone (Dec 24, 2012)

so.. many.. slides..
so.. few.. picked notes..

Fun anyway !


----------



## Dommak89 (Dec 24, 2012)

So did you ever try to use that technique on a girl?


----------



## Spooky_tom (Dec 24, 2012)

I said this at the other speed thread and will say it again. These record attemps are just ridiculous. Shawn Lane picked 18-19 notes a second at his fastest. Rusty Cooley is around 16 notes and John Petrucci is around 15 notes. 
Does these record guys really think they can play 60-80 notes per second. I don't care if it is pick or not. That is simply not possible.


----------



## TheOddGoat (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty sure on the 170bpm run at 2:20 ish in, he's not meant to play the open B string like that... Then at 2:26 ish there are some notes played twice when they shouldn't be and some more open string noise...

Was he supposed to get every increment nailed?

Btw, MERRY CHRIMBO EVERYONE!!! :-D


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 27, 2013)

necrobump. 
people wanted clean sounding stuff instead of hyper-gained distorsion.
here it is.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx00BCUqI7U#t=19


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well sh*t ...

---edit---

I was just thinking, that sounds like a freaking bumble bee. and then it dawned on me ...


----------



## stuglue (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a great example of economy of motion with the fretting hand, look at how little his fingers barely move
This is how you get really really fast. Shawn Lane was the same.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 27, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> necrobump.
> people wanted clean sounding stuff instead of hyper-gained distorsion.
> here it is.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx00BCUqI7U#t=19



In the vid you mentioned there was a redirect to this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz9VyggeSbA
which is much more appealing than any fast shred in the World


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Oct 27, 2013)

The Omega Cluster said:


> necrobump.
> people wanted clean sounding stuff instead of hyper-gained distorsion.
> here it is.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx00BCUqI7U#t=19



That speed seems reasonable. Seems legit. All notes picked (or so it seems) and it sounds pretty awesome. I wish I could do that.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, I was amused by that. Doing it on acoustic was a good idea.


----------



## Bakerman (Oct 28, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> That speed seems reasonable. Seems legit. All notes picked (or so it seems) and it sounds pretty awesome. I wish I could do that.



The picking doesn't progress with the tempo. The only take where some (not all) of the picking is 16th notes is the first one. There's also a MIDI track far louder than the actual guitar throughout.


----------



## redstone (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup.


----------

